# Good Bye Yankee Stadium



## YYZ2112 (Sep 22, 2008)

I was there on Saturday and was quite sad leaving there knowing it wouldnt be there the next time I see a game in person. I know there are a lot of Yankee haters but you cant deny the fact that the stadium has been home to some of the greatest players ever in the game and Im NOT talking about Jeter or ARod. Without Babe Ruth who knows where baseball would be right now (thanks Red Sox).


----------



## yellowv (Sep 24, 2008)

It's sad to see that Stadium close. Man do I love that place. I wish I could have gotten back up to the Bronx this year for a game.


----------



## Jason (Sep 28, 2008)

Thats awesome Pete you got to go. Really cool. You been to Fenway as well?


----------



## YYZ2112 (Sep 30, 2008)

Jason said:


> Thats awesome Pete you got to go. Really cool. You been to Fenway as well?



I have not been to Fenway. I've been to Boston Beer Works a few times which is right around the block from Fenway but I've never made it to a game. I really want to go next season. 

We should get something organized on here to see a game with a bunch of of the crew here next year. I'll be the lone Yankees fan that everyone can make fun of...  I'll even wear a Damon shirt to add fuel to the fire.


----------



## Jason (Oct 4, 2008)

YYZ2112 said:


> I have not been to Fenway. I've been to Boston Beer Works a few times which is right around the block from Fenway but I've never made it to a game. I really want to go next season.
> 
> We should get something organized on here to see a game with a bunch of of the crew here next year. I'll be the lone Yankees fan that everyone can make fun of...  I'll even wear a Damon shirt to add fuel to the fire.



Sounds like a plan


----------



## ShredyMcFuntits (Mar 21, 2009)

Pffffttttt... Baseball! overpaid, undertrained so-called "athletes"...Baseball makes curling look good. I don't understand how the beer guzzlin ball players can even fathom using steriods when they're not even conditioning there bodies!...Just pure laziness!...fat, overpaid laziness


----------



## Jason (Mar 23, 2009)

ShredyMcFuntits said:


> Pffffttttt... Baseball! overpaid, undertrained so-called "athletes"...Baseball makes curling look good. I don't understand how the beer guzzlin ball players can even fathom using steriods when they're not even conditioning there bodies!...Just pure laziness!...fat, overpaid laziness



Way to troll a thread jackass. Have you ever even played baseball? Or trained at a higher level? It is not easy in the slightest. Go on not having a fucking clue jackass.


----------



## Leon (Mar 23, 2009)

ShredyMcFuntits said:


> Pffffttttt... Baseball! overpaid, undertrained so-called "athletes"...Baseball makes curling look good. I don't understand how the beer guzzlin ball players can even fathom using steriods when they're not even conditioning there bodies!...Just pure laziness!...fat, overpaid laziness



Buh Bye


----------



## Groff (Mar 25, 2009)

ShredyMcFuntits said:


> Pffffttttt... Baseball! overpaid, undertrained so-called "athletes"...Baseball makes curling look good. I don't understand how the beer guzzlin ball players can even fathom using steriods when they're not even conditioning there bodies!...Just pure laziness!...fat, overpaid laziness





Leon said:


> Buh Bye



You know, I was wondering why he stopped responding about wanting to buy my Intrepid


----------



## shotgunn (Mar 25, 2009)

YYZ2112 said:


> I was there on Saturday and was quite sad leaving there knowing it wouldnt be there the next time I see a game in person. I know there are a lot of Yankee haters but you cant deny the fact that the stadium has been home to some of the greatest players ever in the game and Im NOT talking about Jeter or ARod. Without Babe Ruth who knows where baseball would be right now (thanks Red Sox).


 

I'm Chicago WhiteSox fan, but my love for baseball history is deep as well. (Except for the cubs.) I did have a chance to see a game at 'The House that Ruth built' back in May of 2002.

I also made it a point to take my old man to a game there last season. We were there on September 15th to see the first game of the last series the Chicago WhiteSox would EVER play there. We lost, but it was still an unbelieveable experience. What a place, What history, and WHAT A TEAM!!!!! 26 WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS!!!!!!!! Undeniably the greatest team in the history of organized sports.

R.I.P. Yankee Stadium....

shotgunn


----------



## matty2fatty (Jul 28, 2009)

maybe they should have let the Mets move in so they can hit a home run or two before the end of the season. I watched them play the Braves a couple of weeks ago and counted a grand total of 18 home runs for their starting 9 players.


----------

